# Which NBA'er has the sexiest wife?



## charlz

Vanessa Bryant









Joumana Kidd









Tamia (Hill)









when voting lets try to consider personality and ignore any goldiggerism where applicable.

-----
did I miss any?


----------



## KingofNewark

Jouman Kidd all the way. But Vanessa Bryant is my type. Heck I'll vote for both!


----------



## KingofNewark

I can't vote twice.


----------



## LegoHat

Definitely Vanessa, I present you with exhibit A:


----------



## BenDengGo

vanessa all the way !!!

theír is a reason why malone wanted to hunt mexican girls :biggrin: 


btw..i heared she was in a dr.dre rap video....any genius know which video that was ?


----------



## BenDengGo

that tamia pic is messed up 
she looks way better than that.


----------



## sherwin

Kidd's woman. Venessa looks good but wayy too much plastic.


----------



## remy23

Kidd's wife looks equally plastic too in some pictures.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Tracy Mourning is damn fine too 

http://www.honeychild.net/html/news/small/oceandrive.jpg

That's the only picture I could find of her...


----------



## DuMa

why limited to wives? how about players that arent dumb enough to marry at an early age like kobe and their gfs?

eva longoria is


----------



## Pioneer10

If you include past NBA players then Rodman then Carmen Elektra has to be up there. Saw her in person with Rodman and she is smoking


----------



## DionDublin

LegoHat said:


> Definitely Vanessa, I present you with exhibit A:


*Picture deleted.

Do not post things like this again.

Thanks. 

-HearToTemptYou*


----------



## Petey

Pioneer10 said:


> If you include past NBA players then Rodman then Carmen Elektra has to be up there. Saw her in person with Rodman and she is smoking


Nor are they together anymore either though.

-Petey


----------



## Ghiman

BenDengGo said:


> vanessa all the way !!!
> btw..i heared she was in a dr.dre rap video....any genius know which video that was ?



Snoop Doggs video: "G'd Up" 

from the CD... Snoop Dogg Presents Tha Eastsidaz

She's the one wearing the silver bikini :drool:


----------



## charlz

DuMa said:


> why limited to wives? how about players that arent dumb enough to marry at an early age like kobe and their gfs?
> 
> eva longoria is


that is a very fair point and I know Tony Parker plays better when she is on a Vegas bender and ignoring him - who would not be distracted by this sultry little hottie.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Vanessa Bryant is the best but they all look good. That's a horrible picture of Tamia and she definitely isn't a gold-digger b/c she's already a star, as for the others ones, you make the call.


----------



## halfbreed

Joumana.


----------



## nwt

Vanessa


----------



## arcade_rida

:clap:


----------



## speedythief

Gotta go with the nice Canadian girl.


----------



## tempe85

Quentin Richardson's fiance is Brandy


----------



## sherwin

tempe85 said:


> Quentin Richardson's fiance is Brandy


:uhoh: You are unhealthily blinded by your Suns lust... wow... Brandy? She defines FUGLY.


----------



## Pinball

sherwin said:


> :uhoh: You are unhealthily blinded by your Suns lust... wow... Brandy? She defines FUGLY.


I think Q looks better than she does.


----------



## Spriggan

Pinball said:


> I think Q looks better than she does.


Yeah, but that's not a fair comparison. Q's a stud.


----------



## Crossword

sherwin said:


> :uhoh: You are unhealthily blinded by your Suns lust... wow... Brandy? She defines FUGLY.


 Not to mention, that's a horrible pic anyway.


----------



## Bret

Spriggan said:


> Yeah, but that's not a fair comparison. Q's a stud.


I was watching Cinderella the other day and Brandy reminded me of a catfish... Sorry.

Tamia is the hottest from those three pics.


----------



## WSU151

tempe85 said:


> Quentin Richardson's fiance is Brandy


Q and Usher are the only two guys I know that can pull off the "Suit-with-ballcap" look, and even then, it's still ridiculous.

I'd take Joumana or Eva.


----------



## Carbo04

Pinball said:


> I think Q looks better than she does.





Spriggan said:


> Yeah, but that's not a fair comparison. Q's a stud.



LOL!


----------



## Cap

BaronMcGrady said:


> LOL!


Best two posts of the year. :laugh:


----------



## Cap

Oh, and Tamia Hill for sure.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

joumana! she's hot! 

if eva was on the poll i would have voted for her though....


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

Vanessa was my vote.


----------



## Tragedy

Tamia all the way.

1. She's not an alleged golddigger like Vanessa.
2. She doesnt seem the **** that Joumanna is.

I think eva longoria looks good, but damn she is way too skinny for me.

Tamia all the way.


----------



## JT

Tragedy said:


> Tamia all the way.
> 
> 1. She's not an alleged golddigger like Vanessa.
> 2. She doesnt seem the **** that Joumanna is.


3. She can sing her *** off

grant hill is a blessed man. get paid max money while recuperating under her care. that's the life.


----------



## symphonix

Since Eva is just a gf and this is a wife thread, I have to go with Vanessa


----------



## Plastic Man

Joumana. Hot damn! :drool: 

Although Bryant and Hill also have some sweet *** on their side...:groucho:


----------



## charlz

ok now I did not know all this was under wraps.










does that change anything?


----------



## Vermillion

Didn't Kobe go to the prom with Brandy or something? I know I read it somewhere.


----------



## DCman13

definatly gotta go with joumana "i get abused by jason" kidd......vanessa bryant in a close 2nd though


----------



## Ballscientist

somebody please post the pic of Reggie's wife.


----------



## sherwin

charlz said:


> ok now I did not know all this was under wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that change anything?


damn thats a bad boob job


----------



## BigWill33176

^^^
Is that a drawing or something?


Anyways, I have to go with...














MIKE JONES
who?
MIKE JONES
who?

Errr...Vanessa Bryant.


----------



## william

rodman's wife


----------



## BenDengGo

why exactly did jason kidd slap her ?

was she going out with somebody else ?


----------



## Yyzlin

Doug Christie.


----------



## O2K

shouldnt this be in the EBB?


----------



## roro26

Yyzlin said:


> Doug Christie.


:rofl: that´s some funny **** right there.


----------



## JNice

sherako said:


> 3. She can sing her *** off
> 
> grant hill is a blessed man. get paid max money while recuperating under her care. that's the life.



Yeah, while getting a staph infection that nearly caused him to lose his leg or life... meanwhile Tamia founds out she has multiple sclerosis and is now battling that. Sounds like good times.

(sorry to be the downer)


----------



## texan

Vanessa is the hottest wife, but Eva Longoria is hotter than Vanessa Bryant, IMO. I wonder if Barbosa or Nene have really hot South American girlfriends? Anyone know?


----------



## Vermillion

Yyzlin said:


> Doug Christie.


I just knew someone was going to mention her sooner or later.


----------



## VTRapsfan

JNice said:


> Yeah, while getting a staph infection that nearly caused him to lose his leg or life... meanwhile Tamia founds out she has multiple sclerosis and is now battling that. Sounds like good times.
> 
> (sorry to be the downer)


Tamia Hill has MS? Wow, I never heard...I hope they find a cure. My cousin also has that.
BTW, that's a terrible pic of Tamia. Try watching the Fabolous "Into You" video.


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket

Vanessa - great DSL


----------



## LuckyAC

DomJamesToTheBasket said:


> Vanessa - great DSL


Yeah, I have always preferred it to cable modems, though supposedly that varied by area.


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket

The other DSL


----------



## elphenom

*Hottest NBA Wives*

Hahahaha...you guys gotta check out this link-- www.nbasource.com today they posted a hilarious article on the hottest players' wives. def worth a peak. anyways, here's my top 5...

1. vanessa bryant
2. joumana kidd
3. eva longoria
4. antonio davis' wife
5. tamia hill


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Hottest NBA Wives*

there was a thread about this a few days ago. they probably ripped us off.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Hottest NBA Wives*

To be a wife you have to be married to somebody. Eva Longoria isn't married to anybody, and definitely not Tony Parker either.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Hottest NBA Wives*



sherwin said:


> there was a thread about this a few days ago. they probably ripped us off.



theyre even using some of the same pictures we posted in that thread!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Hottest NBA Wives*

HAHAHAA DAMON JONES IS MARRIED TO Tina THMOPSON?? Wow.


----------



## Baron Davis

Antonio Davis' wife is pretty hot. You've probably seen her during that TNT special with him, Al Harrington and Josh Smith.


----------



## sherwin

Baron Davis said:


> Antonio Davis' wife is pretty hot. You've probably seen her during that TNT special with him, Al Harrington and Josh Smith.


That was Antonio Davis in that? I didn't pay attention to who it was. Damn, his wife is fine.


----------



## Halo

I don't think Eva Longoria is that serious for Tony. In many published reports she continues to claim she's single and has no intention on remarrying anymore, I believe she divorced not too long ago. She has bad taste, she's also been seen w/ JC Chasez of Nsync!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Dwayne Wade


----------



## elphenom

Hey funny this poll is up. Check out this article I found linked on ESPN Message Boards... www.nbasource.com - It rates all the wives and girlfriends and has some good pics. Funny stuff, worth checking out


----------



## Aussie Baller

63 replies and it's the most viewed thread in this forum :lol:


----------



## Dean the Master

Aussie Baller said:


> 63 replies and it's the most viewed thread in this forum :lol:


Yeah, that shows something.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Well at least now can we agree its Eva?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I'll still take Vanessa


----------



## Aussie Baller

And maybe well come back, to earth, who can tell?


----------

